
When a DNA Test Shatters Your Identity - tekacs
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/07/dna-test-misattributed-paternity/562928/?single_page=true
======
pmdulaney
Without having read this article...

Isn't it an indication of racism to have one's identity shattered by a DNA
test?

~~~
TheAdamist
No, its even in the url that it is about misattributed paternity. You
parent(s) may not be who you thought they are. Someone in my family that was
thought to be a step sister, turned out to actually be a half sister.

